# Is the Hubble Telescope worth rescuing?



## Brian G Turner (Aug 15, 2003)

Seems the Hubble Telescope is coming to the end of its projected life - notw the issue is being decided as to whether to simply let it burn up, rescue it for a musueum - or try and update it to further its goal of looking deeper into the mysteries of space.

While it's easy to _want_ Hubble to keep going, don;t forget that the Next Generation telescope is just behind - I sincerely hope any plans to keep Hubble running won't eat into that much more powerful project.

Anyway, here's a latest report from the BBC about plans to keep the Hubble Telescope running:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3152101.stm



> *Options available for Hubble's demise*
> 
> There is a good scientific case to extend the mission of the Hubble Space Telescope (HST) for a further five years, says a report published on Thursday - but astronomers will have to make it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re:Is the Hubble Telescoep worth rescuing?*

I think it would depend on the cost involved in rescuing it.  If the cost of rescuing it could be offset by recycling the parts, then we should go for it.  Otherwise, let it go.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re:Is the Hubble Telescoep worth rescuing?*

Simple answer. Yes. at least until its replacement is up there. This telescope has achieved more than anybody dared dream when it was first put into space. It has found galaxies that we didn't even know existed and is slowly adjusting our perception of the Cosmos.


----------

